# Tajima TEHX error code



## rbforrest

Help! I was oiling the tajima this morning and unknowingly did something to casue an error. The error code is 211 and according to the book the "stop factor" is "a fixed position signal is not detected. (Main shaft Z signal)". The "corrective action is "return the main shaft to the fixed position". 

Any ideas as to how I can do this?

Thanks


----------



## dgeorge

fix position is at 100deg.
its an disk with degree and a red line at 100.
you must move with hand the shaft at100deg.
the black arrow must be in the same line with 100deg 

or
reset the error
try to perform manual trim


----------



## rbforrest

I fixed it. Just ran the ATH process and it picked up fine.
Thanks


----------



## DirtLawless

dgeorge said:


> fix position is at 100deg.
> its an disk with degree and a red line at 100.
> you must move with hand the shaft at100deg.
> the black arrow must be in the same line with 100deg
> 
> or
> reset the error
> try to perform manual trim



I just had the same issue... Great fix! Just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## Heidi

We have also received this error. 

Sometimes the ATH (forcing a thread trim) will work. Other times we have had to turn the dial with the numbers on it to the red position. 

There have been times however where neither of those options worked and the panel will only allow one menu to be accessed. In that case, we remove the design from memory, reload it into memory and then use Manual Return to Origin to get to the beginning of the design position. We then have to forward it to where it stopped last time. It's a hassle but at least it's a work around. 

I'd love to hear anyone's opinion on why this happens in the first place.


----------

